# sikes



## hubbyandwife (Jan 2, 2011)

Going to Sikes this morning to try again. Haven't had any luck out there so far.


----------



## redfish maniac (Jul 19, 2008)

Let us know how you do, I'd like to give it a try over the long weekend


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

I havent done anything this year at 3mb a few white trout but nothen to brag about lol


----------



## jimmyschimmies (Jul 12, 2010)

been doing fairly well out there on the gulf breeze side. I have been fishing th last half of the bridge using shrimp on a 1/2 oz egg weight, 12" floro leader and a small sheep hook. just slow bump around the pillars and you should do alright. just remember the bite is real subtle!

Good Luck:thumbsup:
James


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

ive had two people tell me the sheepies are being caught left and right when they were there a couple days ago and one of em said there were a few nice reds. i havent had such luck and bad timing left me with not a nibble no matter what i put out there or how...


----------



## hubbyandwife (Jan 2, 2011)

Tried it for awhile on Saturday.....nothing. Went out to the pier and filled the cooler with whiting.


----------

